# So what's your regiment?



## creekrat (Aug 30, 2012)

Just curious what you fellow trt guys are using in addition to the test.  As in your AI, hcg, high, etc.  If you could include purpose and dose that'd be great.  For a trt newbie it's been hard finding info on what is commonly prescribed so that guys in the future can have reference material so they can talk to their doctor about incorporating some of these into their therapy.


----------



## TR90125 (Aug 30, 2012)

Test 75mg Every 84 hours
HCG 600 IU's every 84 hours....same day as test
Anastrozole (Adex) 25mg every 84 hours day after injections 
Armour thyroid 60mg ED
Pregnanlone
DHEA sub lingual
B complex
Vitamin D
Male Response (Vitamin shoppe brand)



Notes on protocol

Test level has been as low as 1130 and as high as 1220 over the last 12 months with 3 separate blood tests with the above protocol.  E2 has been as low as 14.4 and up to 14.8 over the same time frame.  I feel the dosing frequency of every 84 hours creates a high degree of stability.  

My doctor prescribed the Armour Thyroid after my first follow up bloodwork.

I was prescribed DHEA pills from my doctor right from the start, but switched to over the counter sub-lingual after reading some of the posts from experienced members.  My DHEA levels have responded very well to the sub-lingual spray.

I very recently started taking the Male Response supplement after doing some research on erectile functioning.  I do not have ED issues, but I did notice on my protocol a fluctuation in erectile quality.  Ranging from good enough to nail pounding hard.  I have been taking the Male Response pills for about 3 weeks and have been very impressed so far.  There are probably thousands of similar blends containing typical male enhancement supplements such as yohimbe, zinc, macca etc., but I am happy with this product.  It is a Vitamin Shoppe house brand.

I also try to eat well.  I track calories, consume no less than 200 grams of protein, keep carbs low and workout fairly regular.  Alchohol is also very limited in quantity and I essentially only drink red wind.  

I hope this helps


----------



## transcend2007 (Aug 31, 2012)

I have been on hrt since 01/11.  My test level fluctuates between 800 & 900.

1ml test e (210/mg/ml) every 6 days
5iu hgh ED (2.5iu upon waking ~ 2.5iu before bed) 5 on 2 off
.5mg Anastrozole 2x per week
1ml B12 same schedule as hgh


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 31, 2012)

Cruise at 200 Mg Test E split over two pins weekly.

Have since added 150 Mg Tren E, also split over two pins weekly.

When on blast, I double the Tren and add 400 mg Mast E weekly.

Been on TRT since 2010. Best thing thats happened to me. Literally changed the quality of my life.


----------



## 03ACE (Aug 31, 2012)

.3 ml (60mg) Test E E84H. .2ml Liquidex E84H day after injection. TT @ ~700 on the day of injection. E2 @ 18. Feeling 1000% better than I was at the beginning of the year before starting treatment. So is my wife....


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Aug 31, 2012)

while off cycle,i pin twice/week,my trt dose is 300mg/week and i pin 150mg on sunday and another 150mg on wednesday,and i pin in my quads mostly to give my hips a break,i also take HCG,on monday i subq 250iu and again on thursday another 250iu and use 6.25mg of aromasin ed.....then i take 50mg of proviron/day for libido and it gives me a great feeling,of well being,if that makes any sense,and lastly,i take NAC 100mg/day to help stablize my HCG,makes it work more effiently


----------



## BBE (Aug 31, 2012)

I won't say dose I cruise on, but I like to always do EOD injects all the time no matter what dose I'm running or cruising on.  And then always aromasin for an AI, so much better for you and your lipids, plus reduces shbg as well.  Other than that I cruise on a small dose of tadalafil, and a little T3.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Sep 1, 2012)

BBE said:


> I won't say dose I cruise on, but I like to always do EOD injects all the time no matter what dose I'm running or cruising on.  And then always aromasin for an AI, so much better for you and your lipids, plus reduces shbg as well.  Other than that I cruise on a small dose of tadalafil, and a little T3.


yea i like tadalafil as well


----------



## corvettels3 (Sep 1, 2012)

Mine is pretty simple.. 100mg every 10 days. 

Based on my bloodwork: 
Day of injection (day 10) - 550
2nd day after injection  - 790


----------



## BBE (Sep 1, 2012)

corvettels3 said:


> Mine is pretty simple.. 100mg every 10 days.
> 
> Based on my bloodwork:
> Day of injection (day 10) - 550
> 2nd day after injection  - 790



But what are the bloods on day 9 a day before the next injection?  If I spaced injects 10 days out, that would be a huge rollercoaster to me, lol.


----------



## corvettels3 (Sep 1, 2012)

I had my blood drawn on day 10 before injection.  The only time I have ever felt the rollercoaster was when it was spaced out over 14 days. 10 days seems to be my sweet spot.


----------

